
Best angel investing book: Jason Calacanis’s 288 page “Angel” in 2 Infographics - tzury
https://startupsventurecapital.com/best-angel-investing-book-jason-calacaniss-288-page-angel-in-2-infographics-bfa02c338bec
======
Phanyxx
Good information, but those are definitely not infographics. They're images
jammed full of text.

